# kde 4.4 HDA Intel Sound fehlt

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ab kde 4.3.5 x86_64 fehlt HDA Intel Sound unter Systemeinstellungen. Auch alle kde-Apps sind ohne Ton. Jetzt habe ich kde4.4.0 und 

media-sound/phonon-4.3.80-r1  USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug gstreamer pulseaudio xcb xine"

kde-base/phonon-kde-4.4.0  USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) xine"

Unter Sound steht nur internes hda Abspielgerät. Nach aus- und einloggen ist das weg und als einziges Gerät steht PulseAudio-Sound-Server. Dann funktioniert der Sound. Unter /home/olaf/.kde4/share/config/ habe ich die Phonon Slaverc und die phonondevicesrc gelöscht. Die wurden auch nicht wieder neu erstellt.

i.O. ist das nicht, da die Geräte fehlen und ich mich immer zweimal einloggen muss.

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=303013

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223662

----------

